# Moving to China from US looking for help with process



## vaeal (Sep 22, 2016)

I am an American citizen living in Arizona and aspiring to teach in China as soon as I can (hopefully in the next 2 months). I am trying to avoid any further delays in the process so any help, insight, tips, or advise would be much appreciated. Sorry if this is a bit lengthier than average but I want to avoid misunderstandings! FWIW I am 30, white, native English speaker born in the USA.



I graduated with my Bachelors (Liberal Arts) a few days ago. I haven't received the diploma yet but I should any day this week. I have an active passport but it only has 18 months validity remaining. I have read that you need 6 months remaining before it expires although now I am reading that you need 6 months remaining after the estimated date of return. Which is the case? I don't currently have any plans to return and hope to enjoy China enough to stay for quite some time. Does this mean I need to renew my passport before getting a visa since by the time I leave I will have less than 18 months? If I have to renew the passport, am I unable to apply for a job? Will the passport number be different in the new book and is that required for them to start the paperwork on their end to get me the invitation letter? The passport does not have any stamps in it.



I am living and working in Arizona now (Arizona drivers license) but I recently (July) moved here from Colorado. Neither state has a consulate and the servicing consulates are in Las Angeles (For Arizona) and Chicago (for Colorado). Am I correct in assuming I need to use the one in LA since that is where I currently live? Their website says that they do not accept visa applications by mail. Am I required to physically go to the LA consulate or am I able to use a 3rd party visa provider? If so, how do they work since I would be mailing my particulars to them. Do they have a special relationship with the consulate? 



One of the visa requirements is an FBI background check although I am reading that they can take up to 4 months to process. A few 3rd party "channelers" claim to be able to provide the same service in as little as 1 business day (for a fee which I don't mind). I've seen a few referenced directly from the FBI's website. Would there be any problems with the visa process if I were to use one? How current does the clearance need to be? I have no record other than a few minor speeding tickets which I doubt would show up on their database. If the consulate does accept FBI background checks through a channeler, is there anything special about them I should know? 



I've read a few mixed requirements about my degree. I've seen it listed that I just need a photocopy of my degree, a 2nd, original copy of my degree, and also a 2nd original copy of my degree that has to be signed by the department of state. What steps should I be taking to prepare my degree for them? The few 3rd party visa processing agencies I have looked at do not mention me needing to send my degree to them. At what point does this come into play?



As far as the invitation letter, does that get mailed to me or the consulate? Are emailed or faxed invitations acceptable or does it have to be snail mailed?

How do I verify if a school I am applying to is legally able to hire foreigners? I've checked the SAFEA website but they don't seem to list which schools are licensed. I've also been reading about a "scam" where a school that isn't licensed to hire foreigners lists their name under a school that is allowing a z visa to be processed and appear legal until the deception is eventually discovered resulting in deportation. With all of their paperwork being in Chinese, how do I protect myself from this?

I've also read that the 2 years post baccalaureate experience is waived with a TEFL certificate and that, while online certificates are generally worthless, they will satisfy this requirement. If that is correct, does anyone know of a dirt cheap online program to use?



I appreciate you reading through my wall of text and any insightful comments that are offered =)


----------



## Ayvasmommy (May 4, 2017)

Did you end up going to China to teach?


----------

